# Unfolded pics of Baxters Just Teasing You



## kaykay (Apr 11, 2007)

I think thats her new name LOL. aka Tease. Couldnt get good body shots cus she runs too fast. But i love these head shots finally showing her pretty blue eyes. She is such a joy to us! Thanks for looking


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Apr 11, 2007)

Kay she's just too cute!! LOVE her markings, that cute little head and gorgeous blue eyes !!!



:


----------



## lvponies (Apr 11, 2007)

She looks great!!!


----------



## River Wood (Apr 11, 2007)

Very pretty KayKay!



:


----------



## wc minis (Apr 11, 2007)

Very pretty girl!!



:


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! Too cute! Love the name, too.


----------



## Mona (Apr 11, 2007)

She's BEAUTIFUL Kay!! :aktion033:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Kay,

She's just beautiful, I can see why she's such a joy to you! Love those blue eyes.



:

Jodi


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2007)

Kay, you're going to need some sunglasses w/ all the color on that one!


----------



## Leeana (Apr 11, 2007)

That last picture of her makes me drool. Wow i love her! Good name


----------



## kaykay (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks so much!! i am soooooooo smitten and she was sure worth the wait and worry. I think i could sit and watch her all day



Now if bailey would just foal!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 11, 2007)

She's really growing fast and looking prettier in each updated picture. I think you may be bringing home some blues with this girl when you hit the show ring. Hope baily foals soon I'm really looking forward in seeing what she produces. Jessica


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 11, 2007)

Love her, love the name! Lovely girl Kay.


----------



## REO (Apr 11, 2007)

She's beautiful!



: I love her Kay! :aktion033:


----------



## Bluerocket (Apr 12, 2007)

Love that FACE!!! BEAUTIFUL Filly


----------



## nootka (Apr 12, 2007)

She's beautiful, indeed, Kay!

Congrats again...what's not to love!?!?!

Liz M.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Apr 15, 2007)

wow! check out those markings! Way coool


----------



## Devon (Apr 15, 2007)

WOW!

i bet shes a keeper!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 19, 2007)

Now THAT'S a fancy filly--LOVE her markings, and she looks to have nice conformation, so the flash is REALLY a plus...congratulations, Kay!

(I don't come over here much; not really 'into' foal photos as a rule, but this one-and your new black one, that I just viewed on another thread here, are NICE ones, and you should be justifiably proud....)

Margo


----------



## kaykay (Apr 19, 2007)

thank you so much margo! it was such a tough year losing some to late term abortions which makes me even more thankful for the two healthy ones I got on the ground. Im hoping to get some pics of tease and promise together this week. it is the cutest thing to watch these two play. but keeps me from getting work done lol


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 19, 2007)

That certainly is a foal to be proud of, KayKay! Congrats, she's stunning!

Andrea


----------



## SWA (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh Wow Kay! :new_shocked: She's beautiful!




: SUPER CONGRATS! :aktion033:


----------



## Russ (Apr 27, 2007)

:aktion033: WOW.....her blue eyes are stunning! :aktion033: Congratulations on both your fillies!


----------

